# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Spuchnięte kolano przyczyny

## rockibalboa

Witam,

Od tygodnia mam spuchnięte kolano lewej nogi, ale mnie nie boli.
Byłem u lekarza rodzinnego i stwierdził ze jest to powiązane z układem krążenia. 
Przepisał mi leki  na krążenie a kolano jak było spuchnięte tak jest  :Frown: 

Czy rzeczywiście to może być przyczyną moje spuchniętego kolana, bo ja zaczynam wątpić w diagnozę lekarza  :Frown: 
Proszę o pomoc

----------

